# NJ,DE,PA tuning shops



## gpedrick (Apr 12, 2007)

im lookin to start moding soon. ive never taken my old car to get tuned. just wanted to know if any were around southern jersey. northern delaware. or eastern PA that has the programs to tune the 05 GTO:confused


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I have the same question, only in the Chas, SC area.:confused


----------



## gpedrick (Apr 12, 2007)

guess we have to take a road trip to Cali or texas


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

gpedrick said:


> guess we have to take a road trip to Cali or texas


You can try Bryan Herter from www.pcmforless.com, he tunes in the Allentown area, I believe.
Joe


----------



## gpedrick (Apr 12, 2007)

lots good thanks for the link ill keep them in mind once i get sum extra cash to start tuning


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

No problem. Just call or email in advance as he only does tuning sessions every once in a while. You may want to email and see what his schedule is and where he'll be, then go from there. He also does some pretty good mail order tunes too if you want a "much better than stock, but not *quite* as good as a dyno tune" tune.
Joe


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

SLP in Toms River.

http://www.slponline.com/


----------



## flyinrc (Feb 21, 2006)

mailto:[email protected]
ECS They did my 03 vette=548rwhp W/paxton SC.And when im ready to do my GTO they will be the only ones to touch it.Call Chris or [email protected] They are in Cream Ridge NJ Really great guys. And they answer there phone.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

check out Harris Speed Works in Warminster PA. I'm gonna go there to get my tune when Im ready. http://www.harrisspeedworks.com


----------

